# Happy Electric Xmax!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Happy Electric Xmas!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thankyou Paul - great! :notworthy:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

And a very happy christmas to all on the forum from me. :drinks:

Maybe next year I will be able to post my Omega F300, (Santa and the wife willing)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very good Paul, nice to see all of those electric's out surfing in the water... 

Have a great Christams :cheers:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Christmas Paul

& thank-you for your rich contribution to the forum

Regards Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbup:

Totally Bitchin', Duuuuude. :beach:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great video Paul with some classic watch faces. :thumbsup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

What a Christmas cracker! :notworthy: Well done Paul and Happy Christmas leccy fans. k:

Mike


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

I've seen these before and couldn't initially be bothered to wait for it to open, then I thought "I wonder if, instead of peoples faces, he's put.........yeah, he has!"

Quite brilliant, and I really love reading your electronic stuff too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Class! The best I've seen.


----------

